# Meet at a1Matt's - Scape competition poll!



## Steve Smith (4 May 2011)

We had a little scape competition when at Matt's at the weekend, and we decided to post the photos up for everyone to vote on!  As yet, we don't know what the winner gets... Perhaps just the knowledge that their scape outshone the others on the day? 

We decided to keep it anonymous, so please vote above for your favourite of the following by selecting the corresponding number in the poll at the top of the page! 

*Scape 1:*





*Scape 2:*




*Scape 3:*




*Scape 4:*




The poll will run for 3 days and you are allowed to change your mind, but only vote for one.


----------



## George Farmer (4 May 2011)

Great idea!

I've voted.  I won't say, just in case it influences anyone else.

I would like to donate some freebies to the winner.  

When the poll is over, PM me and we'll go from there.


----------



## Tom (4 May 2011)

4 looks like a scorpion!


----------



## Steve Smith (4 May 2011)

Awesome, thanks George


----------



## a1Matt (4 May 2011)

Yes indeed, thanks George


----------



## nayr88 (4 May 2011)

Voted 

Number 4 does look like a scorpion. There all good though was tough to choose I had to bring the girlfriend in for a second a opnion.....she also commented about the scorpion haha.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 May 2011)

I am torn between 1 and 4!! great idea guys


----------



## Bobtastic (5 May 2011)

I really like the waves/swirls in the substrate on #2 but my vote went to another...! Good work all round guys!


----------



## Alastair (5 May 2011)

im with bob,i like the swirls in number 2 also but one stood out more thatn the others to me. have voted


----------



## Westyggx (5 May 2011)

Voted  Number 1 looks awsome


----------



## ghostsword (5 May 2011)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Voted  Number 1 looks awsome


  looks really good. One to mimic.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (5 May 2011)

Number 3 for me.


----------



## sculligan (5 May 2011)

1 for me, though also like 4


----------



## George Farmer (5 May 2011)

Great to see plenty of votes on this!  

I have some super goodies for the winner - so please keep voting!


----------



## spyder (5 May 2011)

It was 1 or 3 for me. Nice to see how different people use the same materials in different ways. All very nice but my final vote goes to #3.

Good work and good luck to all.


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2011)

I am so glad Steve thought of posting this up online as reading all the comments and votes is great.  (I've refrained from commenting as one of the entries is mine, and I have voted, but not for myself    ) 

I think any more votes past now will not effect the relative positions of all entries. But! It would be nice to see the voting extended for a little while longer, maybe just past the weekend, so that members that may not come on that often get a chance to vote and give feedback.


----------



## Steve Smith (5 May 2011)

Good call Matt.  I've extended the poll to Monday 

Great to read all the feedback!


----------



## a1Matt (5 May 2011)

Good man


----------



## daniel19831123 (5 May 2011)

I see we've got an obvious clear winner here... Not me


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2011)

Any more votes?  Poll closes later today!


----------



## Gill (9 May 2011)

Anyone remember where I put that Twisty piece of wood, Can't Find it.


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2011)

Nope, I think you put it in a bag somewhere.


----------



## a1Matt (9 May 2011)

Sorry Pard I don't remember.


----------



## Gill (9 May 2011)

oh well it will turn up somewhere


----------



## Bobtastic (9 May 2011)

When do we find out who made the winning scape?! And what they won?


----------



## George Farmer (9 May 2011)

Well, it looks like Scape 1 won by a clear margin!  Congratulations!

If the creator would like to make themselves known and/or PM me, then I will get together a small selection of goodies.

Let's have more of these kind of get-together events shared on UKAPS - they're brilliant!


----------



## Bobtastic (9 May 2011)

I'm Brian and so's my wife !


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2011)

Well, a clear winner!  Here are the 4 scapes again, and there creators:

*Scape 1: Winner!  Pardeep*





*Scape 2: Matt*




*Scape 3: Daniel*




*Scape 4: Steve*




Congratulations Pardeep! 

More photos from the day at the link below (which I hadn't posted previously).

http://www.flickr.com/photos/casa-steve ... 523693825/


----------



## Bobtastic (9 May 2011)

Congrats Pardeep! All were extremely good scales but clearly no. 1 was the public favourite.


----------



## George Farmer (9 May 2011)

Congrats, Pardeep! (AKA Gill, I assume?)

PM me your address, please.


----------



## Antoni (9 May 2011)

Congrats Pardeep! Great hardscape!   

Lovely incentive Matt and Steve   , such a shame I couldn't come!


----------



## nayr88 (9 May 2011)

Congrats mate, cool scape.

I voted for steves, they were all really cool though


----------



## Steve Smith (9 May 2011)

Congrats Pard/Gill 

I liked them all.  It was funny when we were all working on our scapes... We couldn't resist giving each other advice/a point of view - completely forgetting that it was a contest  We gave ourselves 20 minutes each to complete so I think we all did pretty good


----------



## Gill (9 May 2011)

Thanks so Much Guys, It was agreat day (albeit completely knackered from the driving). 

Matt Have you finished scaping "the Barren" yet ( I gave it to Matt as a thankyou for hosting the day)


----------



## a1Matt (10 May 2011)

A well deserved first place  

I am waiting until I have an entire day free so I can do it properly and really savour the process.  When I look at it I still feel bowled over that you gave it to me


----------



## daniel19831123 (10 May 2011)

Well it's an irony considering prad and steve brought most of the stuff to matt's place. If we had judge it ourself, prad would have ended up taking the "price" home i.e. his own stuff. lol


----------



## Gill (26 May 2011)

Received the Prizes yesterday and very happy with them - Thanks George 
: Aqua Rebel - Micro Basic 500ml, and 2 Packs of Tropica Plant Nutrition+


----------

